# Cere turning dark brown on male? budgie



## toxixtears (Apr 8, 2018)

I have 2 budgies, I assume are male as they have light tanish but blueish cere. Olive (blue) I have had for close to 4 years now and his cere will turn a toasty marshmallow color once or twice a year. Rico (green) I've had for a little over a year and half his cere has not really changed color. Should the cere turn brown if they are males? I've attached photos of the little guys when I first got them, and Olive now with the brown cere., also one of Rico now. Are they males?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Looks to me like you have 2 females, if they were males the cere would be a darker blue like my guys in the attached picture. It is not uncommon for a female to have a pale whitish blue cere or tan, when in breeding condition it will turn brown but not always, one of my females who is 6 years old has never had here cere turn brown.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with Cody. 
From the pictures you have two females. 
Both are very cute!

I limit the daylight for my female budgie to keep her from coming into breeding condition and her cere stays a whitish tan all of the time. *


----------

